# Non-toxic Cage Deodorizer?



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Guys!

The cage deodorizer at my pet store is like $25 per bottle, I was just wondering if anyone knows of any non-toxic cage deodorisers that will not cause respritory issues? Possible something thrifty and generic like baking soda that is cost effective? 

I told my mum these animals wouldn't smell... boy was I wrong (and they're girls!)

Thanks


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Baking soda works wonders, but you need to get to the root cause.

What is their diet?


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Vinegar and baking soda are great for cage cleaning. Also dawn dish soap. My "deep clean" is 1 1/2 cup vinegar heated in the microwave for 90 seconds and then mixed with 1/2 cup dawn dish soap. And then I spray it on cages and toys and let it sit for about an hour before scrubbing it all down with hot water. I also put a splash of vinegar in with their hammocks and such to help them come out smelling fresh. 

But I agree with cagedbirdsinging; rats shouldn't smell that bad so you should figure out what's causing it and an improper diet can make them smell pretty terrible!

Edit: Also air purifiers really help the room they're in stay nice smelling if it doesn't get a lot of air flow. I'm in my mom's house right now and she fosters cats, so I always keep the door closed so they don't freak out my rats and it's a bit too hot to leave the windows open for too long right now (and humid, ick), so I have an air purifier and it's really helpful. :3


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I use this to clean my cage and bath my rats with:

http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/LS.htm


----------



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

Cagedbirdssinging- firstly I love your rats names! Asa who lead the first reform in Judah after the split of the Kingdom, nice choice! 

In regards to their diet, they have generic rat mix and fresh fruit and vegies everyday. I am changing to Norco blocks next week, I just haven't had time to get some just yet. So you think it may be their diet causing the smell? It's mainly a strong urine smell :/

It's not so much the washing of the cage, but just a quick easy deodoriser, like a spray or something. I usually just take all of their fleece off of their levels and put them in the washing machine. But in the mean time, is there anything I can use to cover up the smell between washes?


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Nilodor-Tap-A-Drop-Original/dp/B0002AST9W

I have seen several people recommend this stuff (there are different scents) I haven't personally used it but have been thinking about it.


----------



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

Also, I have a wire cage thats is covered with fleece (levels and ladders) and down the bottom of the cage is CareFRESH.


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

I suggest not using carefresh, most people on here say that it does NOT help with odors at all!!


----------



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

Lightening, the ratings for that seem pretty good!  I might consider it, Thankyou!


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I also use the Dr. Bronner's baby Castile soap to clean with. Clean the rats and the cage. Baking soda and vinegar works well for cleaning the cage too. 
For daily cleaning, I got a bunch of unscented baby wipes. You can usually find them at a Dollar Tree but most discount stores have them. I found that putting out the money for the plastic holder/container in the beginning, then using refills, saves a bunch of money in the long run. I wipe down the rats one or two times a week and it really cuts down on their need for a bath.

I also found carefresh rather stinky, but some people really like it. YMMV.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

RattieQueen said:


> Cagedbirdssinging- firstly I love your rats names! Asa who lead the first reform in Judah after the split of the Kingdom, nice choice!
> 
> In regards to their diet, they have generic rat mix and fresh fruit and vegies everyday. I am changing to Norco blocks next week, I just haven't had time to get some just yet. So you think it may be their diet causing the smell? It's mainly a strong urine smell :/
> 
> It's not so much the washing of the cage, but just a quick easy deodoriser, like a spray or something. I usually just take all of their fleece off of their levels and put them in the washing machine. But in the mean time, is there anything I can use to cover up the smell between washes?


Thank you! My husband chose Asa's name.

When you say generic rat mix, do you mean from the pet store? If so, I'd put money down that the diet is causing a big issue.

I have to run to work, but I'll do some research on these Norco blocks when I get home. (Are you from Australia?)


----------



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, just rat and mouse pet store mix, I only got my girls two weeks ago and trusted the pet store employees (bad idea) and bought all of their suggestions: wood chips, steel wheel, rat food mix, fish tank for keeping them... now I've had to buy all new stuff :/

That's interesting though, it may be a diet thing. I was considering the Rat Fan Club diet? And yes, I am in Australia


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Definitely get them off of the pet store mix.

Check this link out: http://28rats.com/diet


----------



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks so much guys for all of your advice!


----------

